# Speedcubing in Malaysia



## YrMyKnight (Jan 10, 2012)

A fancy greeting to all of you, I'm a cuber for sarawak 

I'm really looking forward to my first comp but there isn't one near me except for NUS open at Singapore which the tickets are to pricey.

Why not we organize one? If it's in Kuching I've got a couple of venue suggestions such as Spring, Borneo convention centre , colleges and universities etc

If you're interested lay a comment below


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure we can have one in Kuching, as long as you're willing to organize one. We've been organizing in KL because we have some active cubers here. Do you have active cubers in Kuching? Then you all can meet up and plan a competition.

Some stuffs you need to consider:
1. How many cubers are willing to fly to Kuching to compete? (Most of us are from Peninsular, some from Sabah but dunno if they're still active)
2. Are you able to get a venue for a reasonable price? (Sure you can name all the venues you want, but in the end they have to be feasible)
3. If the price is expensive, do you have sponsors?

Join us in Malaysian Cube at facebook if you haven't..you can get more opinions there.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/73985915148/


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jan 10, 2012)

actually....Kuching is quite far for me........i think most of cubers also same.......


----------



## kschiew (Feb 1, 2013)

*Malaysian cubers - where are you?*

I am a Malaysian speedcuber and I've been cubing for half a year. I knew that there was a forum for Malaysian cubers but now the link has become a skill toys web store. I 've missed the recent Taylor's Open 2013 and thus missed the chance to meet with local cubers. Where are you guys?? Can anybody tell me more info about the cubing situation in Malaysia??


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 1, 2013)

Uhm I think the forum has been inactive for years, since 2010 iirc. We're now more based in Facebook. Look for the group Malaysian Cube Club.


----------



## kottcuber (Aug 28, 2013)

*Calling All Malayalies*

IF YOU ARE A MALAYALI (i.e. PEOPLE LIVING IN KERALA, INDIA) SAY " HI " IN മലയാളം.:tu

MAMASKARAM


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 29, 2013)

kottcuber said:


> IF YOU ARE A MALAYALI (i.e. PEOPLE LIVING IN KERALA, INDIA) SAY " HI " IN മലയാളം.:tu
> 
> MAMASKARAM



*Namaskaram


----------



## Xyphos (Aug 29, 2013)

kottcuber said:


> IF YOU ARE A MALAYALI (i.e. PEOPLE LIVING IN KERALA, INDIA) SAY " HI " IN മലയാളം.:tu
> 
> MAMASKARAM


lulwhat ??
this is a Malaysian cuber's thread .. how the hell did you end up here ?


----------



## hkpnkp (Aug 29, 2013)

*dude !!*



kottcuber said:


> IF YOU ARE A MALAYALI (i.e. PEOPLE LIVING IN KERALA, INDIA) SAY " HI " IN മലയാളം.:tu
> 
> MAMASKARAM



iam a malayali too !!. i live in palakkad,kerala.


----------



## kottcuber (Sep 4, 2013)

*Hey Homeboy !!*



hkpnkp said:


> iam a malayali too !!. i live in palakkad,kerala.



I live near Lulu Edappally, Eranakulam


----------



## rishirs321 (Jan 30, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> iam a malayali too !!. i live in palakkad,kerala.



I also live in palakkad


----------



## mmmdin (Feb 13, 2016)

can any one find me a comp in Malaysia?


----------



## mmmdin (Feb 13, 2016)

kschiew said:


> I am a Malaysian speedcuber and I've been cubing for half a year. I knew that there was a forum for Malaysian cubers but now the link has become a skill toys web store. I 've missed the recent Taylor's Open 2013 and thus missed the chance to meet with local cubers. Where are you guys?? Can anybody tell me more info about the cubing situation in Malaysia??



where do u get the info on the comp at malaysia?


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 13, 2016)

mmmdin said:


> where do u get the info on the comp at malaysia?



The WCA website.

I used to live in Malaysia but now I'm only there every other year to visit relatives since I move to England


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 14, 2016)

mmmdin said:


> can any one find me a comp in Malaysia?



Lol there is a competition today in Johor Bahru.


----------



## mmmdin (Feb 14, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol there is a competition today in Johor Bahru.



is there another comp ciming up?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 14, 2016)

mmmdin said:


> is there another comp ciming up?



Check the wca page. There's one in Singapore this week though (registration is closed).


----------



## Iggy (Feb 14, 2016)

We mainly communicate through the Malaysian Cube Club group on facebook. There'll most likely be a comp in May from what I've heard


----------



## mmmdin (Feb 15, 2016)

Iggy said:


> We mainly communicate through the Malaysian Cube Club group on facebook. There'll most likely be a comp in May from what I've heard



Do you have whatsapp group?


----------



## Speedy_2233 (May 29, 2016)

im also a malaysian cuber !!!!


----------

